# Wood That Does Not Burn.



## okotoks guy (May 26, 2011)

Is there such thing as wood that won't burn even when seasoned?


----------



## Mt Ski Bum (May 26, 2011)

okotoks guy said:
			
		

> Is there such thing as wood that won't burn even when seasoned?



yea... check out that ceramic wood that comes with gas stoves/fireplaces... that wood sure is fire proof!  :lol: 

Sorry... couldn't resist. lol


----------



## okotoks guy (May 26, 2011)

Mt Ski Bum said:
			
		

> okotoks guy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I guess I kinda left it open for that! 

I scavenged some Ironwood blocks yesterday and the guy who was giving them away said that the stuff
didn't burn. He said: "Others have tried but it's no good. The only real use for it is blocking heavy items for shipments."
I am thinking that maybe a few of the guys around his shop may have tried burning it in firepits outside or
something and it didn't give off good flame and therefor it was deemed no good for firewood. I have never burned it 
personally but I have read of guys on here burning it and happy with the results. 

I guess I will find out next fall if this Ironwood will burn. Or if it will burn but not have any,or much flame.


----------



## Cascade Failure (May 26, 2011)

I don't know a thing about ironwood but here's a link to a thread back in February when some folks mention difficulty burning black locust...

https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/70135/


----------



## spur0701 (May 26, 2011)

I posted about this wood used for decking, Ipe (Brazilian walnut), in another forum recently (the DIY forum I think).....it has the same fire rating as concrete and steel and isn't supposed to burn.


----------



## Wood Heat Stoves (May 26, 2011)

How about petrified wood? I'm pretty sure that won't burn. Just kidding. I've never heard of a wood that won't burn, but I can see some types of wood being so dense that they would be very difficult to get going and keep going.


----------



## CTYank (May 26, 2011)

I'll speculate that very high fiber density wood doesn't allow moisture to leave easily. So it dries more slowly than you might guess.

That does seem to be the case with Black Locust, and if memory serves, also with Ironwood. Both burn like anthracite once maximally dry, but they are NOT "match-light."

Don't bother taking either to the dump. Just drop them here. please.


----------



## joefrompa (May 26, 2011)

I burned alot of semi-seasoned ironwood last winter. It had laid in log-length of 6-10" diameter limbs for 2 years prior to being cut up into rounds and split into small pieces.

All of it burned, and it coaled beautifully. Good wood. I split it in September/October. The one thing I'll say is that it's bark was pretty much rotted off, so maybe it was seasoning on the ground more than would be expected.

Ironwood can be real punky though.


----------



## Singed Eyebrows (May 26, 2011)

Willow, It does burn,the ash plugs up my boiler though & it won't heat without opening up the nozzle again. I avoid using this wood at all now, Randy


----------



## Backwoods Savage (May 26, 2011)

The ironwood should be excellent.....unless it is petrified.


----------



## firefighterjake (May 27, 2011)

In my limited time I haven't seen any wood that I've cut, seasoned and it wouldn't burn . . . of course some wood is more or less desirable . . . and some wood will ignite easier than others.


----------



## Todd (May 27, 2011)

I got some 3 year old basswood I burn in my fire pit and that stuff just doesn't like to flame up. Just smokes and smoulders. You would think after 3 years it would be a great wood for bon fires but has been a disappointment.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (May 27, 2011)

There are a kajillion different tree species called "ironwood"- and maybe a few in the US.  Imported tropical "ironwood" species may be hard to get going.  

Ipe is sometimes sold under the trademarked name of "Ironwood" (TM), so that may be what you have. It is very dense, very dark, very hard, and hard to burn.


----------

